# Free offer from The Spice House - plus free shipping



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2020)

Through tomorrow night, if you spend $25 or more at *The Spice House*, you can chose one of two free offers:

*SANSHO* for free Sansho Japanese Peppercorns.

*HAZELNUT* for free Hazelnut Hot Cocoa Mix.

Shipping is free with your $25 order, too (normally $49 minimum). *However*, they will ship anything free, even just one item, if you order a "Flatpack". I am so glad that they've gone to this system. Since I have a great supply of glass spice/herb jars that I reuse, I've always ordered my restock items in bulk bags anyway. However, often that plastic bag holds way more than a 1/2 cup jar does. I'm trying to use down my vast stock of herbs and spices, so it's nice to know I can order up just enough of something that will be used right away without having to buy spices at the grocery store. *shudder* It does cost more per ounce to buy the flatpack, but sometimes bigger isn't better.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 9, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> without having to buy spices at the grocery store. *shudder*



Hey CG...

Maybe I'm missing something here but these guys seem kinda pricey to me, even when compared to the local grocery store (and my local grocery store is expensive). For instance, the spice I'm about to run out of is cumin powder:

The Spice House = $2.72/oz (2.2 oz jar)

Local Safeway = $2.30/oz (2.3 oz jar)

Herbco.com = $0.46/oz (4 oz ziploc foil bag)


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> Hey CG...
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here but these guys seem kinda pricey to me, even when compared to the local grocery store (and my local grocery store is expensive). For instance, the spice I'm about to run out of is cumin powder:
> 
> ...


I haven't bought from the Spice House, but I buy my spices from Penzeys; they're sort of related. The difference in quality is amazing. It's well worth the extra expense because they're so flavorful, you can use less, and they fill the jars so full, you have to be careful opening them because they might spill [emoji38] Also, both companies have frequent discounts.

As with so many things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 21, 2020)

I noticed this thread when CG first posted but didn't really have anything to contribute.

The Spice House was a topic covered in Mark Bittman's newsletter today. I was impressed by the idea of "flatpacks" and free shipping on them even if you only buy one. Out of curiosity, I picked a spice I used to use often but haven't bought recently and compared it at The Spice House and Penzey's sites.  The Spice House has annato seeds or achiote at ½ cup flatpack option for $4.49 with free shipping compared to Penzey's ½ cup jar for $6.29 plus $8.95 ground shipping charges to my neck of the woods.

Seems like a viable choice to me so I added The Spice House to my shopping bookmarks.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 21, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> I noticed this thread when CG first posted but didn't really have anything to contribute.
> 
> The Spice House was a topic covered in Mark Bittman's newsletter today. I was impressed by the idea of "flatpacks" and free shipping on them even if you only buy one. Out of curiosity, I picked a spice I used to use often but haven't bought recently and compared it at The Spice House and Penzey's sites.  The Spice House has annato seeds or achiote at ½ cup flatpack option for $4.49 with free shipping compared to Penzey's ½ cup jar for $6.29 plus $8.95 ground shipping charges to my neck of the woods.
> 
> Seems like a viable choice to me so I added The Spice House to my shopping bookmarks.




I've used the Spice House many times, but the "flatpacks" free shipping is new to me. *GG *has been talking about Za'atar lately, so I ordered some.
Thanks for the tip *CG *and *SL.*


----------



## cookieee (Feb 21, 2020)

A little side note, I just found out that the owners of Spice House and Penzey's are brother and sister, very interesting.

I used to be a very good customer of Penzey's for years until they started the darn new shipping  mess. Haven't checked lately.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2020)

cookieee said:


> A little side note, I just found out that the owners of Spice House and Penzey's are brother and sister, very interesting.
> 
> I used to be a very good customer of Penzey's for years until they started the darn new shipping  mess. Haven't checked lately.


New shipping mess? What do you mean? I order from Penzeys regularly (only when I have enough needs to get free shipping) and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 21, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> New shipping mess? What do you mean? I order from Penzeys regularly (only when I have enough needs to get free shipping) and I haven't had any problems with it.



GG, this is just what I meant. I got to the point that I had quite a lot of spices and when I was getting low on 1 or 2, I didn't think I should have to pay that huge amount that they wanted for shipping. So I went to the grocery store. lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2020)

cookieee said:


> GG, this is just what I meant. I got to the point that I had quite a lot of spices and when I was getting low on 1 or 2, I didn't think I should have to pay that huge amount that they wanted for shipping. So I went to the grocery store. lol


There's nothing new about this. The superior quality of the product is most important to me, but YMMV, of course.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 21, 2020)

What does YMMV mean?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 21, 2020)

Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## cookieee (Feb 21, 2020)

It's been a while so I checked their site. Yep, still charging more for shipping than most spices cost. lol

Order Value	Regular Ground	

$9.99 and under	$8.95	
$10.00 - $19.99        $8.95	
$20.00 - $29.99 	$8.95	
$30.00 - $39.99        $4.95	
$40.00 - $49.99  	FREE


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2020)

*cookieee*, if you subscribe to either spice company's website, and/or follow them on Facebook, you will be able to find out when they have specials on shipping. Both offer free shipping with smaller orders (roughly $20) on fairly regular schedules. Both also offer freebies with minimum purchases. Both offer much higher quality products than grocery stores, not to mention many that aren't even offered in grocery stores.

I've ordered from both, but I usually buy from Spice House these days. Over time, when I've compared weight-and-price for the same item, the Spice House usually has the better $$ value. Now, with their Flat Pack option, I won't be comparing anymore. Like you, I don't want excessive inventory hanging around.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks SP & CG for your help and advice, greatly appreciated.

(and Julia Child  lol)


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2020)

Current deals from Penzeys.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 23, 2020)

Just checked out the flat packs. Love this idea and they have a great selection.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 23, 2020)

Thought I'd mention another spice place I've had great luck with, and they have free shipping, plus free samples..*My Spice Sage*
*https://www.myspicesage.com/*


----------



## strmanglr scott (Feb 23, 2020)

I buy from the restaurant supply store. The containers run about 16oz on average and the prices range from $9-$13 for any spice. I just got a 15 oz container of cumin, iirc it ran just under $12. Done paying $4-6 for those little tiny containers of spice.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 24, 2020)

It is a hard choice to make sometimes.  Buy in large amount, save money, but have most of it expire or buy in small amount, pay more and have faster turnover and fresher spices.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 24, 2020)

cookieee said:


> It is a hard choice to make sometimes.  Buy in large amount, save money, but have most of it expire or buy in small amount, pay more and have faster turnover and fresher spices.


Not for me. The flavor of Penzeys is so much better than any grocery store brand that I use them for practically everything I don't grow myself or herbs I never eat dried anyway (like cilantro and parsley). Stuff from the grocery store is simply not as good, no matter how fresh it is. And with Penzeys (and I'm sure the other online brands), you can choose a larger or smaller amount - there's not just one size like in the grocery store. 

Spices don't really expire - they may lose flavor over time, but it generally takes much longer than most people think - closer to two years than one, and whole spices last even longer. Often it's good-tasting enough that you can just use a little more to get the same flavor.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2020)

strmanglr scott said:


> I buy from the restaurant supply store. The containers run about 16oz on average and the prices range from $9-$13 for any spice. I just got a 15 oz container of cumin, iirc it ran just under $12. Done paying $4-6 for those little tiny containers of spice.




Way too much for most things for me.  Spices degrade faster than you think.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2020)

I generally buy herbs and spices in bags, rather than in jars. I have loads of small jars that I have already removed the labels from, so I just use one and label with whatever I fill it with. Those small jars add an awful lot to the price of herbs and spices. Generally, even if I were to buy more than I will use up while it is still potent, it is enough cheaper than with the little jar that it is worth buying and just get rid of the balance when it goes stale.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 24, 2020)

strmanglr scott said:


> I buy from the restaurant supply store. The containers run about 16oz on average and the prices range from $9-$13 for any spice. I just got a 15 oz container of cumin, iirc it ran just under $12. Done paying $4-6 for those little tiny containers of spice.



I'm all for saving money but, cooking for one, the only spices I use fast enough to buy by the pound are whole peppercorns and whole cumin seeds.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> I'm all for saving money but, cooking for one, the only spices I use fast enough to buy by the pound are whole peppercorns and whole cumin seeds.



Whole spices like stay fresh a lot longer than ground spices. I have a nutmeg that I have been grating bits off of for a few years. It's still strongly flavoured when I grate some off.


----------

